# Smart Phone Signature



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2015)

I notice that posts I make using my iPhone on the DC app carry a signature, _"Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking".  _I can't find a way to turn that off.  

I know I can go to "Settings" "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" and turn off and clear all signatures.  That doesn't make a difference.  The signature still appears.  

How do I stop it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 27, 2015)

Andy, I have a Samsung Galaxy S3, so I'm not sure if it will work the same on all phones. I kinda remember you having an iPhone...

1) Open the DC app.
2) In the upper-left of the screen is the symbol that looks like an equal sign with three horizontal lines instead of two. Click on it.
3) In the upper-right of the screen is the "gear wheel". Click on it.
4) Scroll down to "SIGNATURE". When you click on "Discuss Cooking Signature" you should get a box giving you options. Options are good.

Good luck!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 27, 2015)

I can tell you how it works on an Android phone. Hopefully it will be similar on the iPhone. 

Open the main menu in the DC app and look for the Settings icon - it looks like a gear. Tap that and scroll down till you see the Signature item. Then you can change it or choose not to show one.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks, CG.  That did the trick.  I didn't look for the settings on the App.  Still getting used to the smart phone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 27, 2015)

No problem, Andy. I was happy to share my learning experience. I had been using the old, pre-tap-a-talk app on my phone until the DC app got updated across the board when I added my tablet. Took me a few 5-minute episodes a day for nearly a week  before I found how to stop that "Sent from..." signature.

As far as learning an iPhone? You're on your own there. We're Droids.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2015)

Those smart phone signatures at the bottoms of emails have always annoyed me. So when I got my phone one of the first things I did was turn off the signature. When I saw it again on DC I thought something got messed up but my settings looked right. I never thought an app would have that option for the poster. It's not the app's business.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 28, 2015)

Default settings, *Andy*. It's dee fault of the app creator that the setting is opposite to the way a user actually wants to use it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, on the iPhone it's on the DC app.  Mine defaulted to the signature as well when there was that problem the other day.  Of course I can't remember how I turned it off.  I think you go to your profile on the "regular" site, and there's an option to turn it off.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, on the iPhone it's on the DC app.  Mine defaulted to the signature as well when there was that problem the other day.  Of course I can't remember how I turned it off.  I think you go to your profile on the "regular" site, and there's an option to turn it off.



DL, see CG's post #2 above.  It's in the App menu.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> DL, see CG's post #2 above.  It's in the App menu.




  Yep, that's probably where I found it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the steps GG.
I assume this is site specific and not in the Iphone controls or settings?
I belong to a couple other forums and hate the sigs.
Can I turn off all sigs (for all forums) on an Iphone 4?

TIA


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks for the steps GG.
> I assume this is site specific and not in the Iphone controls or settings?
> I belong to a couple other forums and hate the sigs.
> Can I turn off all sigs (for all forums) on an Iphone 4?
> ...



Yes, these directions are for the DC app. Since they're forum settings, I don't think there's a way to turn them off of a group of forums. I assume it would have to be done one by one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2015)

Ha!  I just looked, and as CG and GG noted, you CAN shut it off on the iPhone/iPad DC app!  In Settings.  I think I overcomplicated it for myself.

RB, I agree with GG, I think you have to shut it off in each individual forum.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 1, 2015)

I will have to look harder or ask the moderators at the other forums.  Thanks.


----------

